# Blue Body Yellow fins X Blue Body Yellow Fins



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

Ok, I got another one of these spawns, I will not call them Mustard gas because that strain breeds true and the real ones are green bodied, the salamander came from this also, anyway, I love the color combo of Blue and yellow with no bleeding from the body to fins this is what I aam shooting for as both parents have clean separation...decent sized spwn looks to be over a hundred.

Which by the way I also got a huge Salamander spawn, the male not as clean as he should have been but, he has excellent form and the females pattern is awesome, the thing is and anyone who has worked this strain can tell you, only a couple will actually show the classic salamander look.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Can you post pics? They sound awesome! I agree with you... What some people are calling mustard gas now is getting ridiculous.


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

I will after he is done guarding. I don't like to disturb either one for a few days she is in salt and isolated until she recovers.
And he is going to be very busy!!

Actually, both of those guys are hehehe...Imagine if we had that many kids at once!!!??? GACK!!!!!!

To the funny farm where life is beautiful all the time........hehehe


----------



## Riverotter (May 15, 2013)

...with those nice young men in their clean white coats... lol

Are these the veils that you had put up a picture of before? If so I will defini9tely be interested in some.


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

These are not Veils they are HM.....but...if you wanna see one of my Veil girls

This is the quality I breed, she has fins like a male.


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

The Mlaes out of my line of Veils put some HM males to shame.


----------



## Riverotter (May 15, 2013)

She is lovely!


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

looking forward to seeing the pix of your yellow/blues (since u dont wanna call them MG's)....obviously I love that color combo  I really want a dragonscale MG next time I get one they are really neat looking


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

Folks don't get me wrong, the Veil tail isn't the one I spawned, I ust wanted to show you how some of the females I have looked no....the ones that spawned are HM.


----------



## Riverotter (May 15, 2013)

I understood, the girl you posted is still very pretty. I think everyone is waiting for pictures of the parents  Sorry if I de-railed your thread.


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

You didn't River, it was fine and thank you Unlike a lot of breeders, I still maintain some lines of veiltails because the genetics act like they are supposed to.
Take for example when you spawn 2 royals you get Steel, TRUE green , turquois and occasionally cornflower and royal blue, just like the old days, not the same when you spawn HM royals.
This is due to the fact there are way more Veiltails out there and the tampering wasn't as drastic as with the HM.
Myself and thank the Lord a few other breeders are trying to preserve whats left of some of the old strains...very hard task, hard to find them.


----------

